# Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

UPS dropped this off on time and all parts included from what I can tell so far. I'll be sure tomorrow. 80 pounds of pure Porsche and ECS stoping power








Can't wait for tomorrow morning... installing front and rear brake kit while the tire shop mounts a set of fresh Pirelli P-Zero Neros on my wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I ordered the same set up and mine are on the way. After seeing these pics I can't wait to get mine. Let us know how the install goes and some pics of the after.


_Modified by redbora1979 at 9:12 AM 1-10-2004_


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

please brotha dont forget to post pics as soon as you get these on. hopefully, if things work out for me, these will be in my spring budget. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif goodjob.


----------



## Boosted A4 (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Steev-1)*

That is the set up right there. I only wish i had the cash for those, but who knows what can happen. Please post pics. What kind of wheels do you have? Spacers?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Steev-1)*

They're on. I'm pooped. Have enough time to shower and change clothes and it's off to our weekly GTG. My friends took most of the pics. I obviously had my hands full. lol.
I'll post my two measly pics late tonight with as much info as I can manage before I pass out. Once I get the rest of the pics, I'll add the details. Hopefully tomorrow.
Right now, the brakes work. Noisy due to the new pads (Hawk HPS) and the rotors that prolly need to work themselfs in for a while. Hearing some warping noise from the rear rotors but no warp feel when I brake. So I guess I'm ok there for now. 
More soon. Gotta go brake in the brakes, the Pirelli P-Zero Neros, and drown away the thought of how much money I spent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Boosted A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted A4* »_That is the set up right there. I only wish i had the cash for those, but who knows what can happen. Please post pics. What kind of wheels do you have? Spacers?

Wheels are stock Montes. There is virtually zero room between the bottom edge of the brembo calipers and the inside of the wheels. Everything fits and nothing is rubbing, but damn... get a pebble between the caliper and wheel and you'll hear and see the damage. 18 BBS RGRs will have to go on this summer. Crap. More money.




























Yea. Beer will also drown away that expense. 
Spacers are 8 mill in the front and 15 mill in the rear. Real quick... I may need to buy longer bolts. The disks that hold the rotors are thicker than OEM width of the rotors. So my overall length increased from the hub to the wheel sockets. 
Also something I learned... all brake shields had to come off. Couldn't fit the rotors with the shields on. 
I'll post more stuff we learned later, but overall, with the learning curve, it was an easy install.
Just hope those rear rotors aren't warped. 



_Modified by EVIL6 at 7:49 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

*Me adding the spacer to the front...*








*the rear installed.*








_Modified by EVIL6 at 12:26 AM 1-11-2004_

_Modified by EVIL6 at 10:09 PM 1-12-2004_

_Modified by EVIL6 at 10:10 PM 1-12-2004_


_Modified by EVIL6 at 10:11 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

*On the lift. and a night shot.*



















_Modified by EVIL6 at 12:26 AM 1-11-2004_


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

so what is the total on the exact setup you just bought because that is exactly what im doing this spring. little over 2k? ecs is only 40 mins from my house and as soon as the ol tax returns come in i will once again giving the old lady a reason to hate that stupid car of mine







oh yeah i didnt notice any of the calper adapter brackets in your pics. did you use theirs?


_Modified by Steev-1 at 8:07 PM 1-11-2004_


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Steev-1)*

I did use their adapters. Here are pics of the stage 1r braket. Don't have any of the front brakets.
















The front with the brake shield removed.












_Modified by EVIL6 at 4:17 PM 1-11-2004_


----------



## Subtle (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_*Me adding the spacer to the front...* 










That caliper is bigger than your head!


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

So are you finally going to take that car to the track?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (reflexgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflexgti* »_So are you finally going to take that car to the track?

I guess I'm running out of excuses not to.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Steev-1)*

Didn't add more info and pics this wekend because I wanted to talk to ECS about an issue I had that was easily resolved. Tonight, or tomorrow, I'll post a few more pics and the issue I had with the rear brakes we resolved Sunday morning.
I was able to spend a few hours yesterday braking in the brakes and testing them in the twisties. First impression... I notice the weight in the front going into turns and generally steering, but that's because I'm going from smaller brakes to huuuge brakes. Will take some time to adjust and get used to. 
Braking has improved, but what's really awesome is that I can hit the brakes hard over and over and over again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

They look Great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A couple of questions for you before I install mine,
Was it a difficult install?
Was it difficult to get the rear shields removed?
And do you really need the spacers to clear the calipers?
Thanks


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redbora1979* »_They look Great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A couple of questions for you before I install mine,
Was it a difficult install?
Was it difficult to get the rear shields removed?
And do you really need the spacers to clear the calipers?
Thanks

I didn't use the online instructions so it took me longer and now that I'm thinking about it, I probably didn't have to remove the shields. The online instructions seem to show the shields on. Maybe Paul from ECS can clarify that for us.








Another thing I did wrong that I urgently have to fix... I swapped the position of the bleeders and the brake line that connects to the pistons on both sides. I did that so the porsche logo points down. Major mistake. The brake line is exposed. I'm changing that ASAP to the way it came. That's a major blunder. *Don't do that.* The brake line is dangerously close to the inside of the wheel and it's not protected. If something gets inbetween the wheel and that brake line, I'm in trouble.








*Bottom line. FOLLOW THE ONLINE INSTRUCTIONS*








As far as spacers. I put them on because of the way I changed the front calipers. Now that I know that I made a *HUGE* mistake, I may not need the spacers. I'll find out in a few days.
So. My technical post so far has really sucked and now I have to do more work. Lesson learned tonight: *FOLLOW THE ONLINE INSTRUCTIONS*


















_Modified by EVIL6 at 11:10 PM 1-12-2004_


----------



## vertical_limit (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I do not see a problem with the calipers in the pic. the crossover pipe should be at the bottom and the bleeders should be at the top. Think about it, air is lighter than brake fluid and therefore impossible to bleed out of your system if it's trapped within your calipers and the bleed screws are at the bottom.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (vertical_limit)*

The previous post is correct. Crossover passage needs to be at the bottom and bleeders at the top. Swapping them around will give you major problems.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (vertical_limit)*

Look at the pic again. It's obvious. Yes. The bleeders need to point up, but the crossover passage tube is *over the caliper*. That's wrong. *Don't do that.* I did that because I wanted the PORSCHE logo to point down. That's wrong.


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I must be stupid or something because I keep on looking at the picture were you marked as wrong and it looks right. That picture shows, correctly, the bleeders pointing up and the crossover passage underneath.


----------



## Nik S. (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (reflexgti)*

I'm confused as well. I see that in the install guide:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html 
the porsche logo is pointing the other way. However, they have the bleeders up and the crossover below. Did you swap the bleeders and crossover somehow?


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (reflexgti)*

He has the Cross over tube out of it's groove.
Charlie


_Modified by Pinepig at 9:45 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Nik S.)*

I'll post before and after pics of the calipers later this evening when I fix the problem. Confusion will clear once you see the pics.


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Nik S.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nik S.* »_ Did you swap the bleeders and crossover somehow?


That's exactly what we did, we didn't even think of looking at the instuctions.
Charlie


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Pinepig)*

Hi Guys,
I'm thinking of going with a large brake setup like the ECS Stage 1 or 2. Just curious, what did you do about the spare tire? Will I need to buy a larger one to fit over the larger rotor? :::Nevermind. I'm an Idiot. I just realized that a wheel could be moved from the rear to replace the front, and the spare put on the rear. :::











_Modified by Y2KVR6GTI at 1:58 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Y2KVR6GTI)*

Come on Tom get done with the work thing already and post the fix-it pics.
Charlie


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Pinepig)*

As you can see in pic #1, the crossover passage was relocated *over* the caliper. This left it exposed and dangerously close to the inside of the wheel as shown in pic #2. Pinepig and I replaced the location of the crossover passage back to factory spec, shown in pic #3. Hope this clears up the confusion. For those about to do an install, leave the brake caliper as is. If the bleeders don't point up, walk the caliper to the other side of the car and they will point up. Follow the online instructions. You'll save yourself a lot of time and frustration. Oh Yea. And have fun. It's an easy mod.


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

seriously if i ever wanted these things so bad its now after looking at this thread.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Steev-1)*

Glad you caught that error on the crossover line before anything serious happened on those twisties just around the corner. Good information for those who will be looking at this kit or any of the kits with the Boxster calipers.
WOW! I have Stage 2 version 1 and stock in the rear (Mintex Red Box all around). The braking on my setup is quite surprising. BUT, you have the ultimate brakes in my opinion!


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (eggroller)*

Thanks. The ultimate is the stage 3 in the fronts. But I should be real happy with this setup. I ordered steel brake lines for the rear brakes. That should do it, I think.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

As far as the question about needing or not needing spacers. I spent some time looking at the inside of the wheel in relation to the Brembos. I think that I could get away with no spacers, but the distance between my 17" wheel and brakes would just be too close for comfort. I'm keeping my 8 mill spacers on until I switch to 18s.
Regarding the spare tire, it won't fit. So that's another Monte I have to buy.


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_Regarding the spare tire, it won't fit. So that's another Monte I have to buy.


Yeah, that's the problem I have with getting a nice brake upgrade. They don't make Borbet Rs anymore for me to get a full size spare. I have to think in terms of my OE 16" BBS wheels.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_Glad you caught that error on the crossover line before anything serious happened on those twisties just around the corner. Good information for those who will be looking at this kit or any of the kits with the Boxster calipers.
WOW! I have Stage 2 version 1 and stock in the rear (Mintex Red Box all around). The braking on my setup is quite surprising. BUT, you have the ultimate brakes in my opinion!

Stage 1 with Mintex? You p|_|ssy.







Het some Hawks and THEN see what kind of stopping power you got.


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (dcomiskey)*

Got mine yesterday and cann't wait to get them on


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*









When you took the rear hub off to take off the sheild did you have to repack the bearings before you put the nub back on (I'm assuming you did, but just want to make sure)? Would it be possible to take the sheild off without taking the hub off? Also did you have to do the same on the front to remove the shield?
TIA


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

Don't know about the rears but the fronts are easy to take off. Remove 3 small bolts and the shield comes straight out.


_Modified by reflexgti at 7:46 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## wuznme (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (reflexgti)*

I almost have the same setup ( Stoptechs up front ) with the S1 Rear from ECS..
Stoptech doesn't make anything for the rear yet and I didn't really want to do a rear setup but my eyes said too.
I used an air cutter to remove the rear shield, the front didn't have a shield.
After you put them make sure you bed them in properly.
I have stock Monte Carlos and had to use a 8mm spacer up front to clear the wheel.
I will be putting on 19" BBS CH here shortly.







and losing the spacer.
As for a spare I am SOL, I have no spare tire well anyways..but have friends that own towing companies so thats a plus


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (reflexgti)*

Before you take the shields off, make sure you really have to. Check with ECS. We did because we were unable to make the version 2 rotors fit properly, but we didn't spend a lot of time trying to either. Per the ECS web site the shields are on but the pics show a version 1 upgrade. 
Regarding the rear shield... The rear hub has to be pulled off with the correct tool. Use the wrong tool and you might wreak the bearings. Leave the bearing on the spindle. Don't try to take them off. You'll break the ring that holds the bearings and there is no need to anyways. Once the hub is off, you can get to the bolts that hold the shield and spindle to the rear axle. 
Regarding the front shield... Take off the oem rotor only. The shield bolts are easily accessable.
Make sure you check the Bentley manual before you do take off the shields for diagrams and torque specs. Be safe and do it right the first time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

Nice setup. Good to know there are online instructions







Mine are due today. I would've just gone at it with my bentley manual and f'ed it up too







The anticipation is killing me. I plan to video tape the install. I'm actually undergoing major front end surgery. I gotta replace the axles (DSS), control arms, tie rods, spindles, and struts (UNDERSTEER IS A B!TCH and so is my car!). So give me some time before i release the video and the write up. I'm starting tomorrow. wish me luck. I'm gonna need it!


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

Evil,
Does ECS have the installation manuals on-line? I looked but couldn't find them.
I'm thinking about the OEM TT rear brake upgrade. I'd like to avoid haveing to replace the dust shield, but I'm not sure how to go about modifying the existing one to keep it on. I was hoping there'd be some pics in the instructions.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (BBMW)*

They do. I only found them after calling ECS, asking why there was no written instructions in my package. When you select the brake kit you want, click on the "Learn More" icon, Scroll down the page and you should see a link to the instructions. 
Would be great if ECS could make the online help pages more visible and easier to find for us, especially if the brakes arrive on a Friday evening and you plan to install them the next day. Having a note with the invoice reminding me to see the web site for instructions would have saved me hours. It would also be helpful if they add the links in their Tech forums. Another thing would be helpful is an installation write-up for the stage 2v2, and v3 kits.



_Modified by EVIL6 at 8:17 AM 1-15-2004_


----------



## wuznme (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

when you go to order the ECS S1 rear, they say they come with installation instructions but I didn't see any.


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I found it for their kits. There are no online instructions for the OEM kits.


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I just thought of something. You're using spacers to clear the calipers. I thought ECS advertised this kit has having custom rotor hats that eliminate the need for spacers?
What the dealio?


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_Look at the pic again. It's obvious. Yes. The bleeders need to point up, but the crossover passage tube is *over the caliper*. That's wrong. *Don't do that.* I did that because I wanted the PORSCHE logo to point down. That's wrong.


EVIL6 is correct. Look closely at his caliper and then at the ECS online instructions. In their pictures, the crossover line is angled toward the rear of the car and crosses over the caliper, but closer to the rotor's edge.
It appears as though that line has to be flipped around the other way.


----------



## Steev-1 (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Max Rebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Max Rebo* »_I just thought of something. You're using spacers to clear the calipers. I thought ECS advertised this kit has having custom rotor hats that eliminate the need for spacers?
What the dealio?

thats exactly what i was thinking. maybe they are talking about the hubcentric ring spacers.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Steev-1)*

A previous post of mine, probably lost in the number of posts, states that I may need to buy longer wheel bolts because I felt that the rotor hat was larger than OEM. I'm still not sure if I do until I recount the bolt threads and measure the rotor hat thickness. I guess that answers the question about the custom rotor hats. I also mentioned in a previous post that I could probably go without spacers, but that when I looked at my wheels and the calipers, I felt more comfortable having spacers. I still feel that way. The calipers are huge and I'd rather have little extra clearance, especially with all of the construction debrie on the local highways (rocks, wood, the occasional ladder, and cooler) in my town.



_Modified by EVIL6 at 3:18 PM 1-15-2004_


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I'm installing my set this weekend. I'll test with the 17" BBS RV's and the 18" Konig Imagine's. and post pictures of the clearance. I'll write it up in about a week.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*

Cool. Good luck and I hope you'll spend less time on the install than I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*

Any Pics?


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

I'm doing the driver's side tday or tomorrow. I'll take pics then. The passenger side was a major repair job...axle, tie rod, control, and spindle were all replaced. I was too tired to take pictures when the time came to put the brakes on.


----------



## ttcs (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVIL6* »_
I didn't use the online instructions so it took me longer and now that I'm thinking about it, I probably didn't have to remove the shields. The online instructions seem to show the shields on. Maybe Paul from ECS can clarify that for us.








Another thing I did wrong that I urgently have to fix... I swapped the position of the bleeders and the brake line that connects to the pistons on both sides. I did that so the porsche logo points down. Major mistake. The brake line is exposed. I'm changing that ASAP to the way it came. That's a major blunder. *Don't do that.* The brake line is dangerously close to the inside of the wheel and it's not protected. If something gets inbetween the wheel and that brake line, I'm in trouble.
*Bottom line. FOLLOW THE ONLINE INSTRUCTIONS*








As far as spacers. I put them on because of the way I changed the front calipers. Now that I know that I made a *HUGE* mistake, I may not need the spacers. I'll find out in a few days.
So. My technical post so far has really sucked and now I have to do more work. Lesson learned tonight: *FOLLOW THE ONLINE INSTRUCTIONS*















_Modified by EVIL6 at 11:10 PM 1-12-2004_
.

I'm not really sure what you rotated on your caliper but the bleader must of course be on the top. *BUT* the small piston must also be on top(if the caliper is mounted in leading position). In other words the small piston should be first considering rotation.


_Modified by ttcs at 2:41 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (ttcs)*

Question for EVIL6, JayJetta or ECS, I just installed my front kit and am confused about the sensor on the drivers side. How does it mount to either the caliper or the pads themselves? 
TIA
Derek


_Modified by redbora1979 at 5:59 PM 1-24-2004_


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (ttcs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttcs* »_.

I'm not really sure what you rotated on your caliper but the bleader must of course be on the top. *BUT* the small piston must also be on top(if the caliper is mounted in leading position). In other words the small piston should be first considering rotation.

_Modified by ttcs at 2:41 PM 1-22-2004_

Yes. I did both. Small piston up top. Bleeders obviously also up top.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redbora1979* »_Question for EVIL6, JayJetta or ECS, I just installed my front kit and am confused about the sensor on the drivers side. How does it mount to either the caliper or the pads themselves? 
TIA
Derek

_Modified by redbora1979 at 5:59 PM 1-24-2004_

Couldn't figure out the sensor so I ditched it. So used part of the old sensor, capped it off so I don't get a dash light. Plugged it in and called it a day. I inspect my car from top to bottom on a regular basis, so I'm not worried about not having the sensor.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

The write up i promised. TOOOOO cold for pics:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1208062



_Modified by JayJetta at 9:37 PM 1-24-2004_


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*

Here's some pics of mine (still need to bleed them though)








































On this beauty










_Modified by redbora1979 at 8:55 PM 1-24-2004_


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

What size wheels are those. My install looks squeezed with 18" wheels. How does your have soooo much clearance.


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*

They are 19's. And I'm kind of suprised too with how much clearance I have and how small the rotors still look, even though they are 13.1 inches big.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

I thought i did something wrong. Sh!t you got some serious clearance. LOL







Question: i threaded in (forced) the stock banjo fitting bolt into the Porsche caliper. Am i royally screwed? I was too tired to think and didn;t look in the freakin box. I did the driver's side correc though.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

They look so small with the 19's. lol. I'm wondering if the 18" BS RGRs are gonna fit. If not, I may have to go with the CHs.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

Question: i threaded in (forced) the stock banjo fitting bolt into the Porsche caliper. Am i royally screwed? I was too tired to think and didn;t look in the freakin box. I did the driver's side correct though. Any suggestions. oh and the brakes feel GREAT so far. Can't wait to see what a couple hundred miles do


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I got them on my Turbo S too. Love them! Did anyone notice a bit of shaking when lightly braking?
http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...82990
http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...83091
http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...83093
Haha!
http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...83102


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Lorem)*

What size Projektzwos do you have ? I didn't notice any shaking. Brakes are very smooth. Did you make sure that the smaller of the two pistons in the caliper is on top ?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

Anyone running 18" BBS RGRs, or RS-GTs with the Boxter brakes ? Did you have to use a spacer ?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I'm running Projektzwo P2 18x8.5 / 225/40/18 Pirelli. I didn't check during installation. I just basically follow the web instructions.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Lorem)*

i get some minor shaking when i brake too. I didn't check for the smaller piston either. I installed the calipers with the bleeder screws up and called it a day. no where in the install guide deos it mention swapping the bleeder screws. I looked at Porsche Carrera before i started and the bleeder screws were up, so that's how i did it. Know i'm worried


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayJetta* »_Question: i threaded in (forced) the stock banjo fitting bolt into the Porsche caliper. Am i royally screwed? I was too tired to think and didn;t look in the freakin box. I did the driver's side correct though. Any suggestions. oh and the brakes feel GREAT so far. Can't wait to see what a couple hundred miles do









Are you noticing any leakage ? You may have changed the threading, but if they don't leak, i guess you're not royally screwed. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

no leakage yet. I'm paraniod though. I'm saving up for a new caliper. I mean, what if it just pops off because i stripped the screw in. That would theoritically make the threads thinner.







Better safe than sorry. Expensive mistake


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*

So it's only one caliper ? I think until it pops, if it ever does, might be safe to source another one. Especially if you have to service the brake system more than just unbolting the caliper. 
I would put a post on a few porsche boxter forums and I would call your local Porsche dealers. They may have used calipers in the service area from previous waranty jobs where there's actually nothing wrong with the caliper. Worth a shot at least.


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

I just got done bleeding the new set up and now after when I apply the brakes I hear a sticky/popping noise. Is this normal? Do you guys hear the same thing? What could it be if it's not normal? Thanks


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

so that's when you apply the brakes while the car is standing still ? While you're pumping the brakes to check that they fully bled ? Or is that while you're driving and applying the brakes ?



_Modified by EVIL6 at 7:09 PM 1-31-2004_


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

It's just when the car is standing still after they have been bleed. I haven't had a chance to bed them in yet and won't until the end of March begining of April (or as soon as we get good weather here).


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (redbora1979)*

I haven't gotten any sticky/popping noises. Can't even imagine what that is. Why don't you bed them. As long as there's no snow. I bedded mine last week. Breaking them in slowly (no hard stops) this week. There's no reason the cold weather should stop you. Maybe the fact that you haven't used them yet is causing the sticking?








One thing you guys should watch for -- the pad dampener on the pasenger side caliper shifted somehow. The brown paper bag looking material is popping out of the top of the caliper. The adverse effect being lock up when it happened. It feels normal now. That's also the caliper i threaded the brake line into. I'm probably ordering one tomorrow.







Another thing, a dummy light came up when broke hard last night, out of necessity. It's a CIRCLE WITH THREE DASHES GOING AROUND IT ON EITHER SIDE. IT'S NEXT TO THE GAS LIGHT. Is it the brakes? I can't find it in the Bentley manual and i lost my owners manual a Loooong time ago


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (JayJetta)*

That brown paper was supposed to come off the brake piston shim thing, right before you pushed the pads into the opening between the caliper and the rotor. There's sticky material underneath that paper. it adheases the pads to the brake piston shim thing. My brake pads didn't move.
Regarding the pooping sound... I didn't experience any weird sounds when applying the brakes during or right after bleeding. 


_Modified by EVIL6 at 6:50 PM 2-1-2004_


----------



## ImolaRabbit (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

ive got the boxster brakes too. Earlier in this thread ppl had asked about the spare tire... If you get a flat up front- put the spare on the rear and take the full sized rear up front. if you get two flats youre screwed anyway.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (ImolaRabbit)*

I got this brake set-up for my car as well and will be installing them in the spring. Also got the TT rears.
I am wondering if anyone has had to use spacers with `18X8 OZ Superleggara;s with 35ET?


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

Dunno if anyone's mentioned this, but are the rear rotors NOT vented?


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (genxguy)*

yeah, the rears are not vented. Also, an 18 X 8 wheel with an offset of 35 should theoretically fit. I run an 18 X 7.5 w/ a 35 offset and they fit fine with a 1/2 inch less width. 
EVIL: Thanks. I'll pull the calipers and expose the adhesive. I had no idea! I'll add that to my write up.


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (JayJetta)*

iam jeulos mine are so dirty


----------



## redbora1979 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (SALVO82)*

Evil6 or ECS - I just got my rear setup today and was wondering which one goes on the driver side. Do they go the same way as the fronts where the slots point to the front (from the center, pointing <--- that way)? Or the opposite?
Thanks


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (JayJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayJetta* »_yeah, the rears are not vented. Also, an 18 X 8 wheel with an offset of 35 should theoretically fit. I run an 18 X 7.5 w/ a 35 offset and they fit fine with a 1/2 inch less width. 
EVIL: Thanks. I'll pull the calipers and expose the adhesive. I had no idea! I'll add that to my write up.









No prob. We're all learning here.


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

Looks good. I definitely would have gotten Stage 2v2 for my own car, but there's no way that set up would fit behind my winter wheels. Hence, I went with Stage 2v1 in the front:
















And I went with a different route for the rears, a little more OEM, but a lot more expensive (20th/TT rear):


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (EVIL6)*

Dude, Are you experiencing anything like this.. http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...83093


----------



## Dr. James (Dec 28, 2003)

those look good. I have a set of Boxster calipers and am looking for just the rotors and brackets. Do you think I can get those from ECS?


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Wanna see something crazy ? ECS stage 2v2, and 1r. Thanks ECS. You guys ROCK (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Dude, Are you experiencing anything like this.. http://forums.newbeetle.org/at...83093

Yea. That's a serious problem.


----------

